# Riots



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont know what is happening but there are riots on the streets, just came back from Zamelek and I saw appro 500 riot police racing to some destination, surely this isn't about football???


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

*All about football ...*

Watched the BBCworld before and they were showing the protests at the Alergian embassy. 
Its only a game, and they didn't play good enough and they lost, get over it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I watched the news and saw the Algerian Embassy incident but there are also riots in Mohandiseen at the mosque, yes at the end of the day the team that played the best football won


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> ....Its only a game, and they didn't play good enough and they lost, get over it.


Oooh - don't say 'it's only a game' in NZ.

It is noticeable that the whole atmosphere of the country changes according to whether the National team won or lost! Doesn't matter which sport - they'd riot if we lost at tiddly winks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Topcat,
Rioting here is away of life or so it seems, two years ago I was downtown collecting my airline ticket and as I went to go out the door a huge crowd swept up the street the clerk pulled me back inside locked the door and we all rushed into the back of the shop, that had nothing to do with football it was the arrest of a well known man who opposes the government, then they set fire to a beautiful building. I was stuck in the office for 3 hours and the only way I got out was because my car has green number plates and the police would let the car through for me,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Topcat,
> Rioting here is away of life or so it seems, two years ago I was downtown collecting my airline ticket and as I went to go out the door a huge crowd swept up the street the clerk pulled me back inside locked the door and we all rushed into the back of the shop, that had nothing to do with football it was the arrest of a well known man who opposes the government, then they set fire to a beautiful building. I was stuck in the office for 3 hours and the only way I got out was because my car has green number plates and the police would let the car through for me,


Very frightening.

I've been to Egypt about 10 times, but only as a tourist (on the Nile and the Red Sea), and I was always very aware of the 'tourist police'. In some ways having them around was comforting, but at the same time it was frightening that they were needed in the first place.

But my son lived in Na'ama Bay for a year when he was 18 - again, very different to where you are - more tourists and not many local women. But there were a couple of incidents when he was there, including one of the (very) local hotels being blown up. 

It makes NZ tucked at the bottom of the world seem a very safe place...


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Topcat

The worst fans are the ones that have never played much sport, and don't understand winning and losing.

In sport there are winners and losers, to be become successful you have to learn how you handle the the defeats. Defeats hurt but you have use it in a positive manner, when the final hooter goes, no use throwing your toys out of the cot, its not going to change the result. The history books will still read that you lost. 
"Its only a game" 
"the sun will still come up tomorrow"
"todays news next weeks fish n chip wrapper"

Successful poeple learn to control/channel their emotions not let them run RIOT


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Well said


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if it is really just frustration at life that they are rioting against? Football or at least these matches gave them in their eyes justification to riot. When you are as poor as the majority of people here are there are two things in life for you that are free, religion and supporting your national football team.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if it is really just frustration at life that they are rioting against? Football or at least these matches gave them in their eyes justification to riot. When you are as poor as the majority of people here are there are two things in life for you that are free, religion and supporting your national football team.





Have you guys not seen the Egyptian media??? Apparently Egyptians stoned and injured Algerian players on the Saturday match, and Algerian press reported that 8 Algerians died. So Algerian terrorists conspired to attack Egyptians after the game on Saturday - after the match hundreds of people were injured and killed. We were watching one of the sports channels in the cafe not long after as the story was unfolding and they played the testimonial from an Algerian supporter which was filmed before the match. He said that for every Algerian that was injured in Cairo they would kill 100 Egyptians. Many Egyptian celebrities were injured and also apparently the presidents son was also endangered. They sent the Egyptian military in from the border of Sudan to try to save the Egyptians and get them out of the country. This is why the Egyptians have been rioting because of the massacres in Algeria.

At least this is what Egyptian news is reporting, I have to say the BBC really took another stance and I was very surprised what I read today on their coverage of the story after seeing such a different story unfold on Egyptian media.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes iI have seen the Egyptian media but when have they ever reported the truth in an unbiased way?
Egyptians I have spoken with deny that the Algerian bus was stoned, they say the players done it from the inside!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

On Friday Alaa Mubarak, the son of Egypt's president Hosni Mubarak, made a rare public statement calling for a "tough stance" to be taken against Algeria.
"When you insult my dignity... I will beat you on the head," the businessman, who had attended the game in Khartoum, told a TV news programme.

Now isn't that a statement to help the situation?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> On Friday Alaa Mubarak, the son of Egypt's president Hosni Mubarak, made a rare public statement calling for a "tough stance" to be taken against Algeria.
> "When you insult my dignity... I will beat you on the head," the businessman, who had attended the game in Khartoum, told a TV news programme.
> 
> Now isn't that a statement to help the situation?



Is this from the BBC report?? Notice the dots in the middle, I'm sure this has been taken well out of context. The BBC for whatever reason has taken a biased stance on this story as well, it seems.

I have to be honest, I'm sure the Egyptian media has exaggerated the story, but I am also sure that there were attacks on the Egyptians after the game in Sudan. Egypt and Algeria are both violent nations, I don't think Algeria are in any way as innocent as the BBC reports seem to make them out to be, although of course the Egyptians are not nearly as innocent as Egyptian media try to show either.

There were celebrity figures reporting about the events in Sudan, and these are generally people who would neither lie nor exaggerate. 

I have no idea about the truth, but I am sure both parties have shown violence and also that media are aggravating the situation.


----------

